# Island Links (Reba Management) or Waterside?



## Amy (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry, I know a variation of these comparison questions have been asked before, but I didn't find a recent one that compared these two in particular from someone familiar with both.  I have two kids who will be ages 5 and 2 at the time of the trip.  I currently have a week at Waterside confirmed but a week with a mildly better check-in date (just by one day) just showed up at Island Links today, and I'm debating whether it would be worthwhile to pay the fee and do an re-exchange.  While I consider whether the slightly better check-in date is worth the extra fee, I'm also wondering whether one resort or the other is a better place for 3 adults and 2 kids (5 and 2) all visiting HH for the first time.  Both resorts seem to have comparably nice/fun pool areas, and we plan to hang out by the pool often.  And both seem to be located a comparable distance away from the nearest beach, about a 10 minute walk, right?  Is one beach better than the other?  Based on what I recall reading, I think folks would give the edge to Waterside for convenience to restaurants and shops, right?


----------



## vkhome (Dec 30, 2008)

I think the pool at Island Links is more kid fun and friendly and Island Links also has daily kid oriented activities through the club house (you could probably call first and find out what might be available the week of your reservation).  Both have shuttles to the beach during prime time (depends on your week).  Island Links is mid-island location while Spinnaker is by Forest Beach (close to Shipyard and Coligne Plaza).

Both resorts are well regarded, so you probably can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Amy (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for your helpful comments!  We're heading that way the last full week of May.  I've put the Island Links unit on hold for 24 hours while I try to do more research.  I did call and learned that I have unit #170 at Island Links and I was told that Waterside assigns rooms not based on the week actually deposited.  I can't tell from the photos on the website whether there is privacy on the rear of the unit for ground floor units at Island Links.  Is there a public pathway in the back where people could look into a ground floor unit?

By the way, the map on the resort site shows Island Links is located in/by Port Royal.  Is that what folks consider a "mid-island" location?


----------



## Amy (Dec 30, 2008)

I just noticed there are two Island Links -- one by Coral Resorts (#7630) and the one I have on hold (#1473).  The TUG reviews show they share the same address.  So is the resort divided with two management companies?


----------



## esk444 (Dec 30, 2008)

Amy said:


> I just noticed there are two Island Links -- one by Coral Resorts (#7630) and the one I have on hold (#1473).  The TUG reviews show they share the same address.  So is the resort divided with two management companies?



I looked into buying Island Links a couple of years ago.  It was my understanding that there is one HOA, but Coral Resorts bought a big chunk of Island Links and made those units part of their system.  So if you own the Coral Resorts units, you pay two level of fees (Coral Resorts and the HOA).  The Coral Resorts are supposed to be nicer because they paid to upgrade those units fairly recently, but the non-Coral Resort units sold under the original developer were not upgraded.


----------



## vkhome (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there a PQ in front of your unit #?  If so, you are in one of the original units of island Links, which probably sits on the Planters Row Golf Course of Port Royal Plantation.  I own in the original units which were fully refurbished about 3 years ago - they are lovely.  They do not have some of the amenities that the upgraded (Coral Resorts) units have, like piped in music to the bathroom, but frankly, I could care less about that.

Email me privately if you want more island Links info (vkhome@frontiernet.net).
Joanne


----------



## Amy (Dec 30, 2008)

esk444, thanks for that clarification.  

vkhome, thank you for the info and offer to give me more information.  If I keep this exchange then I'll likely have more questions for you.  I don't know if there is a PQ in front of my unit # since I got the info over the phone and the agent didn't mention it.  I don't mind older units; music piped into the bathroom sounds interesting, but I'm fine without that!

Do we have anyone else with experience with both resorts?


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a three BR unit (#319) reserved for February 20th at Island Links by Coral Resorts #7630.  Can you tell me if this is an updated unit?? ...... this will be our first visit to this resort and we are taking guests with us and I'm hoping for something really nice.  We own at Waterside and love it there but wanted to try something different this time.  Please tell me I won't be disappointed!


----------



## vkhome (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure where that particular unit is located within the complex, but you could call and find out. I do know if there is a PQ in front of the #, it is in the older (but updated) section.  Island Links is actually still building, so it is expanding every year, although it will run out of space soon.

Any unit to the right of the club house (as you enter from the access road) is newer.  But regardless of where the unit is located, Island Links is a quality timeshare and I doubt you will be disappointed.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 8, 2009)

There are no letters at all on the confirmation notice.  It only states Unit #319.  But thanks for your help.


----------



## Amy (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wanted to post an update -- we decided to keep the Waterside because we decided to add a cruise out of Florida following the HH trip and the original Saturday check-in is more convenient than the Sunday check-in for Island Links.  I appreciate the info on IL, nonetheless, and plan to consider it in the future if we make it back to HH.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 9, 2009)

Amy:  You will not be sorry you chose Waterside.  It's location and size of units are both great.  You will be able to walk to Cologny Plaza where there are shops, restaurants, grocery store, and some night life.  Walking to the beach is also a choice although they do have transportation available at the resort that will take you there.  Not sure if it runs in the off season but who wants to go to the beach in cold weather anyway???   Have a great time and write a review when you return.


----------



## Amy (Jan 9, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> Not sure if it runs in the off season but who wants to go to the beach in cold weather anyway???   Have a great time and write a review when you return.



Thanks.  I believe the shuttle will start when we are there as we check in over Memorial Day weekend.  But others have posted that it is a nice walk to the beach, so I'd like to take that option unless we have too much stuff to drag along.


----------



## coolgunz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Waterside by Spinnaker*

I've stayed at Waterside three or four times.  I love it!

They are conveniently located to the beach, and the walk isn't that far.

Along the way you'll pass a Greek restaurant called "It's Greek to Me II".  I would highly recommend this restaurant, as the staff are courteous, the food is great, and it's reasonably priced.

My oldest daughter (now 8 years old) considers it one of the highlights of our trips to Hilton Head.  There's also a nice liquor store on the same street (if you drink alcohol), and Coligny Plaza has many nice restaurants and gift shops.

They've redone the beach entrance at Coligny Plaza and it's GREAT.  Also, the nearby parking is now free (or it was when I last went).

As for going in the "off season"... that's all a matter of preference.  There are MANY Canadians who come down during that time (i.e. "Snowbirds") and they seem to think it's fine.  They often stay for months at a time.

I've been in November, and it wasn't that bad.  However... the largest pool (near the Club House & hot tub) isn't heated.  You'll need to go to the other one, and they cover it up once the temperature drops to a certain level.  [Sorry... I don't remember the exact temperature at the moment.]

Unfortunately... I would advise against attending any of the "presentations", and if you go... I'd avoid buying... no matter how good it sounds.

And if they offer you a deal that's "only good today"... that should be the phrase that definitely causes you to leave as soon as possible.

I've been studying a lot recently about timeshares and vacation clubs.  That phrase seems to be part of every deal that's on the shady side... if you know what I mean.

Otherwise... great complex!!!

:whoopie:


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 4, 2011)

How many units are under Diamond International management?


----------



## jme (Jul 4, 2011)

I started not to post because it sounded as tho you were headed to Island Links anyway. But you will be happy to hear that, imho, Waterside is head and shoulders above IL in most every way. (The only way IL is better is if you play golf and desire the Port Royal location next to the golf courses, and a wooded location farther from all the action.) 

Otherwise, Waterside is the better resort. Close to beach.....about a five block walk. Close to Coligny Plaza and Coligny Traffic Circle area, meaning a complex with dozens of fun shops, restaurants, etc. which is one block from beach. Definitely a better location. Pools at Waterside are very, very nice. Units for both about equal. IL location a bit more serene, and that's a good thing. Just different.... with kids, I like Waterside.

We own 6 Marriott weeks but wanted additional time at HH, so we bought 2 Waterside weeks last year. Been going to HH for decades, and it's a favorite area. Rented Waterside twice before we bought.  I would never own IL, if that says anything. It's not a bad resort---in fact it's lovely, just not the beach experience we want.  Since i see you finally decided on Waterside, be happy that you made the wise decision.

Waterside aerial view, showing area near beach:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Water...,-95.677068&sspn=25.010803,56.513672&t=h&z=15


----------

